# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Προβλημα σε ηλεκτροκολληση Filer

## balantis20

Καλησπερα,

εχω μια ηλεκτροκολληση 150 Α τρισκαλη η οποια φαινεται πως εχει καμενη περιελιξη στο πρωτευον και καταφερα να το αποσπασω αλλα θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν αξιζει να φτιαχτει και αν ναι που μπορω να βρω καλωδιο περιελιξης στην αγορα.....και να μην αξιζει θα ηθελα να μαθω απο που μπορω να προμηθευτω καλωδιο περιελιξης.....

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## teo_GR

δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει αλλά σύρμα περιέλιξης η Σπύρου Πατση η πειραια

----------


## dimos666

Σε εργαστηριο με περιελειξης μοτερ,δες υλεκτρουδραυλικα πομονες και τετοια η σε μαγαζια με υλεκτρολογικο εξοπλισμο στο πρωτο ρωτησε αν αξιζει αν ναι αυτοι μπορουν να κανουν την περιελιξει σιγουρα και με εγγυηση.

----------


## νεκταριοος

Καλησπερα αν δεν βρεις πουθενα ξετυλα το χαλκο βγαζεις  το καμενο βερνικι βαζεις νεο στεγνωνει και τυλας προσεχτικα χωρις να αφησεις κενα αυτα.το εχω κανει σε μια ηλεκτροκοληση και δουλευει καλα .

----------


## balantis20

Καλησπερα,ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας,αυτην τη στιγμη εχω παρει την περιελιξη στο χερι η οποια ειναι καρβουνιασμενη και φαινεται επισης η ηλεκτροκολληση ριχνει ασφαλεια μολις μπει στην πριζα και απο τοτε αρχισε το ψαξιμο του θεματος περαν του οτι δεν δουλευε καλα.....Μαλλον η λυση του να ξαναβερνικαρω το συρμα ειναι η πιο πιθανη αλλα δεν ξερω τα αποτελεσματα,σιγουρα θα θελει δουλεια οποτε οταν θα εχω χρονο....θα ενημερωσω για τυχων νεα.

Καληνυχτα... :Smile:

----------


## νεκταριοος

Καλησπερα αυτες οι 3σκαλες ηταν καπος καλες . ποση ωρα κολαγες ? οταν θα κανεις  επανατηληξη βαρα ελαφρα με 1 σφυρακι το πυνει ο για να κατσει να μην εχει κενα το εχω δει σε γνοστο μου που φτιαχνει μοτερ και τετοια .πες μας πως παει μετα την επισκευη καλη τηχη .

----------

